# My friends loss



## daisydoo

I hope you ladies dont mind me posting in here &#10084;&#65039;
My beautiful friend had lost her baby boy at 24 weeks Im devastated for her. Can anyone please take a minute to help me know how best I can help her? Shes sending pics of him hes beautiful and Ive saud that. Would you want flowers or is there something more practical youd have liked or needed? Ill be there for her whenever she needs me night or day of course but I just dont want to do ir say the wrong thing xx thankyou &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## annio84

Just be there for her.

This is my friend Katie&#8217;s blog, she has a post on what not to say to a bereaved parent but also just reading her story might give you some insight. https://www.wildflowers-blog.com/?m=1


----------



## LoraLoo

Im very sorry for your friends loss. Ask about her baby, use his name... perhaps point her in the direction of SANDS too. There are some sweet willow trees that she might like, or perhaps a personalised candle. I didnt mind flowers but i know for some mums it made them upset seeing something else die. Im sure she will just appreciate you being there x


----------



## daisydoo

Thankyou so much both of you &#10084;&#65039;


----------

